# coming clean with the board



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

ok, so some of you know that a while ago i gave my 3 rats to a rescue....well, i ended up having to pick up Wolfy from the shelter about 5 or 6 days later. he wasn't doing well without me...he wouldn't eat, he was depressed, and not active at all. he was so unhappy not being with me, the only mum he'd really ever known was me..... he was baaad. so we have had him since then..... i did what was best for wolfy.... and i didnt tell this board because i was afraid of being bashed or looked down upon...but ya know what, i dont care any more. 

me and my b/f both have jobs now and he is our only pet, so there is actually money to set aside for wolfy for when he needs a vet. we put at least little money in everytime we get payed and we dont touch it at all, its for when wolfy needs it...for meds, vet bills,ect. 

i know he's supposed to have a rat friend, but i dont have anywhere to quarenteen another one, and Wolfy seems extremely happy as long as he gets lots of kisses and love. 

wolfy's sister, who lives down stairs with the neighbors, is doing good, she's still so small... wolfy is like twice her size. they r feeding her guinnie pig food and keeping her in a tank.....i took some rat food down to her and im getting wolfy a new cage soon and giving them his old one so at least she'll have fresh air. on the plus side they are using this recycled paper shredded bedding stuff that she loves, and she gets plenty of out of cage time + more because i'm always down there visiting and holding her and stuff.

i'll have to post pictures of him when i get a chance, i'm sorta sick so im gonna go lay on the couch now, but i PROMISE to post pics when i can.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I am proud of you. Coming clean is a good thing, and I am sorry you felt like you would be bashed. Honestly, as much as I hate to say it, you probably would have been. 

You are doing everything right. Saving, good food, lots of love. Keep it up! Wolfy is lucky to have you.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

You're trying to do the best for the rattie, good for you. I'm sure he's loved, singleton or no.


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm glad to hear things are working out for you! I don't know how much a neuter would cost in your area, but if your neighbors don't really want his sister (which if they're feeding Guinea pig food, it sounds like they don't) and neutering isn't expensive she would be a good friend for him (though I will ad that females can cost more at the end of their life if they develop mammary tumors/uterine cancer, ect). Anyways, just thought I'd throw that out there, and good job with doing the right thing.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

I think that the 'bashed' response is a common one here. But what people dont realize, is that the members here that are so passionate in their responses are only looking out for what their passion is...rats. We are looking out for what is best for the rats, not what is or is not going to hurt another person's feelings or what might or might not buoy them up self-esteem wise. Its my opinion that the majority feel that its not their responsibility to make sure that the posters here maintain feeling good about themselves, but rather, giving the best advise for the animal that cannot speak for itself. I admit, sometimes it can be harsh...but in defense of those that give the advice, these people have spent YEARS researching what people like me joined this board for - and that is good, sound, CORRECT advice. Thats why it is called ratsforum.com and not feelgoodaboutyourself.com.

I know what its like to find yourself in a situatiuon that renders your bank acct unable to seek out medical help for your pet and its not fun. The reality is, that all of us find ourselves in uncomfortable financial situations at one time or another.

All that aside, good for you for picking your rat up and giving him what he needed. Alot of people wouldnt have. And good for you for coming clean. I cant think of many who would have taken the time to be honest to a board of people that they dont even know.

Hope you feel better soon and give that rattie an extra kiss and scritch from me!


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 28, 2007)

I know what it's like to get bashed around here!  The people around here are so unforgiving, even if it's just because you're new and don't yet know much about rats, even though you love them!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

getting bashed is why i only answer other peoples posts instead of making my own unless it pics..... if oyu do one thing wrong, sometimes people will abonden their accounts!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

eh, its just words on a screen

You really need to look at what is being said. Just because it isn't what you want to read it might just be what you need to read. 

As for the bashing, it seems to be a trend. One person wants to jump on a soap box & then all the sheep come in a say BAHH-BAHHHHHH! 

Sure, some people on boards post crap just to create a response. Those posts really should be ignored altogether because any type of reply is only going to encourage additional bad behavior.

There are mixed ages on this board, mixed races, mixed cultures & mixed economical standings... in other words, there is a very diverse membership here so it is to be expected that this diversity could result with a clash of some sort. Oh, keep this in mind about most anything in life... there is an trouble maker in every crowd & you will also have to deal with those who favor themselves to be purists/elitists in just about every aspect or interest in our lives. 

*Heck a person can't even order coffee at Starbuck's anymore without someone else thinking your doing it all wrong. 

Think about it...*


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

A1APassion said:


> *Heck a person can't even order coffee at Starbuck's anymore without someone else thinking your doing it all wrong.
> 
> Think about it...*


Amen.

*Nobody* can be *perfect* about *everything* *all* the time.

(Just wanted to join in, BAHHH BAHHHHHHH XD)


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

i posted pics in meet my rat.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

he's grown into a beautiful little man. 

i'm sorry that you were afraid to be "bashed" on here. it really has calmed down a lot though. yes, people are still given advice enthusiastically but there seems to be much less name calling and out and out saying: "you should not have rats/you're a bad person/etc". the critizisms tend to be more constructive then they were before. so, though we are still not perfect about our wording we are getting better. but certainly what was said by DFW, Passion and Ration are true too. in any case hope that this trend will continue.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

lostbutnotforgot said:


> I don't know how much a neuter would cost in your area, but if your neighbors don't really want his sister (which if they're feeding Guinea pig food, it sounds like they don't) .


well, its not that they dont want her, they are just very ill informed....they figured that the food has fruits and veggies in it...and its basicly the same thing..... im trying my best to dispell any myths and set them on the righ track...i recently found a great site online for blocks and stuff and i'm gonna give them the link....cuz they order food for thier bearded dragons and stuff online anyway. and ill include some links to therads on here about ratty nutrition too.... and ill let them know how much the board has calmed down, because they actually are members on here, they just never posted yet.



DFW_Rat_Luvr said:


> good for you for picking your rat up and giving him what he needed. Alot of people wouldnt have. And good for you for coming clean. I cant think of many who would have taken the time to be honest to a board of people that they dont even know.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon and give that rattie an extra kiss and scritch from me!


i HAD to bring him back home, he's my baby...i've basicly raised him from a pinkie due to an abcess on his rat mum..... even before he had fur and open eyes he was the one i bonded with the most....even before any of his siblings had fur they were being supplemented with baby foods and stuff....him and his siblings started eating solids a bit early because of the abcess.... as soon as they got fur and open eyes i was playing with them and carying them in my hoodie..... specially him...cuz he was MY rat from the start...if u want more info go check out the topics ive started.

about the extra kiss and scritch...he loooooved it...almost as much as he loves his fleece bedding and blankies that i made from a $3 fleece blanket from the Family Dollar store up the street.



twitch said:


> he's grown into a beautiful little man.


i know he's such a cutie...er um...i mean a big strong young man (he's sitting on my shoulder). i love him to bits....he always runs to the front of his cage when he hears me...even if im just going to the bathroom in the middle of the night i have to stop and give him a kiss and a scritch, cuz he gives me thoes eyes.... i cant resist those eyes...specially when combined with a little lick when i put my finger through the bars.

ok well, im off to find things to e-mail to the neighbors... i'll be around.


----------



## RatQueen (Sep 26, 2007)

rat_ratscal said:


> getting bashed is why i only answer other peoples posts instead of making my own unless it pics..... if oyu do one thing wrong, sometimes people will abonden their accounts!


I've read almost every post made on this forum (I know I have way to much spare time) but I've seen one that stood out. The one Sky14 she had it rough. (In my appinion) And I noticed she recently stoped coming just like that. Poof! No more posts...


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

ive seen way more people than that..........its sad actually


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

rat_ratscal said:


> ive seen way more people than that..........its sad actually


I dont understand....I truly dont.

Whenever Ive read anything that even resembled posters being passionate about whatever subject that they are discussing (and Im referring to even before I joined the board), it was real clear to me that the emphasis was on what was best for the ANIMAL. This is a board to get informtaion regarding rats as pets from others who have experience. I really do not understand why so many people are making such a big deal about 'wahhh Im getting bashed' or 'how sad that people arent more friendly'. People on this board are incredbly friendly but also incredibly passionate about proper care of their pets.

I think that the people here need to realize this and quit taking things so personally.

IOW, grow up.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Just wanted to say I agree 100% with DFW here. I have very, very rarely seen anything I consider bashing on these forums and I've been here for some time now.

It seems to me that for some reason all of the bashing right now is directed at the forum itself. I'm hearing more and more that this is an unfriendly place, but I just don't see it.

Maybe if everyone was a little more specific on who is doing the "bashing?" There is a difference between criticism and bashing, and I think part of it is a lot of people can't take criticism.

Maybe the ones doing the bashing or those who don't see it as bashing, like DFW and I?


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

this place has actually gotten a lot better with the not bashing thing..... and i have to admit ive read posts where the OP thought they were being bashed, and that was not the case at all, they just are being defencive.... what is important to remember when acusations of bashing start though, is not to get all riled up about being accused of bashing when really youre just trying to look out for the animal(s) involved. often thats where problems start, someone posts a question or something, people respond and tell them the proper info, the OP accuses everyone of bashing, then everyone tends to get all riled up and actually start bashing.....its important to rememebr that some people come here automaticly defensive and on gaurd. when accused of bashing, take a deeeeep breath, ignore it, and get back to trying to help the animal.


----------



## dimlights (Oct 26, 2007)

DFW_Rat_Luvr said:


> rat_ratscal said:
> 
> 
> > IOW, grow up.
> ...


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I agree.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

I hear what youre saying. Believe it or not, I respect it even.

But I still have little to no patience for people that would prefer to take their own self pity over 'hurt feelings' over the good advice from knowledgable people that is provided here. (BTW, Im not one of those people...Im one of the seekers of advice as I am still learning myself)

Knowing when to get over oneself and listen is also part of growing up.
I should know - I learned that one the hard way, personally.


----------

